# Solved: error primary IDE channel no 80 conductor cable installed



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

Suddenly I'm getting this message on my older computer when I try to boot up. It was working and then it hung up. I turned it off with the switch and now it won't boot up past this error. What could be the cause & the fix?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try replacing the primary IDE cable with a new 80 wire cable. Thats where I'd start.


----------



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

I put a new IDE cable in and now here's what's happening. It recognizes the HD, CD &CD burner & then it stops. I can get in the BIOS, but it won't let me do the F5 or F6 only F10 to save. I can make changes in the BIOS though. It won't let me boot with a floppy or a CD either. What could have happened so suddenly? I also got the MB manual and cleared the CMOS just in case.


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

What size PSU do you have? Try unpluging the CD or the burner and see if it still does the same.


----------



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't know the size of the psu off hand and I didn't take the computer completely open to remove the cable. I just reached in and did it from the side with eveything off.
I have had this one for about 5 yrs and have upgraded the BIOS and processor 6 or 8 months ago. I removed the cable from the burner and now I get this message before it sticks...sec. slave drive-ATAPI incompatible. Press F1 to continue and then it won't let me continue any further.


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Dead Hard Drive. Try it in another computer, but this is an error message ECS mobo gives when HD fails.


----------



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

It recognized the HD after I changed cables though. It still recognizes the HD, CDROM. Why would it recognize it? I don't have another computer to try it in right now. I changed the HD about 2 or 3 yrs ago. It's a gigabyte MoBo.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I think trying each drive in another way would be the way to go. That'll at least eliminate the drives as a cause if not find you the answer.


----------



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

I tried taking each drive out and finally it booted. I changed the psu and that's what it was. Don't know why I have had to change the psu in this computer about 4 times in the 5 yrs I've had it. I got a better one this time. It had been making some noise but all the other times it just completely died and wouldn't start the computer at all.
Thanks again for all your help and suggestions.


----------

